# Georgia Gator season



## Capt Billy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hows the gator season panning out up in Georgia. I've had a couple of clients from there say its hard to get drawn for due to limited tag numbers. Should be some good hunting with alot of unherassed gators around. I have guided gator hunters in Florida for a long time and if you guys ever need advise on tricks to get the big boys close, just ask. The crossbows are the way to go for sure with a few extra toys invloved. I've seen on here guys asking about setting up arrows and tips. Its all Ive ever used and know all the best riggings. Let me know if I can be of help. 

Billy


----------



## diamondback (Feb 20, 2009)

It usually takes a couple years to get drawn ,3 or 4 if you want the better areas.They are still a few big ones out there.the state record was got last season on blackshear ,think it was 13-7 inches.we got a 13 even from seminole.


----------



## Capt Billy (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats a good gator. Floridas record is 14'2" but theres bigger ones arounds. There old and smart and take lots of luck to find and harvest. We regularly takes alot of 10 to 12 foot ones and most any place down here you go has big gators. 

Good luck on the drawing


----------



## sbrown (Feb 24, 2009)

I know I had better draw a tag this year....it will be my 4th year!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 24, 2009)

The gators have wised up pretty fast.  A couple of "guides" going out scouting the few weeks before the season on some fo the rivers haven't helped either.  The first season, it was a cake walk - ruby eyes everywhere.  Multiple options for 8+ footers.  The past couple of seasons have been more like work & require more stealth/care/less light/etc to ease up on the big boys.  As soon as they get hit with a light, they are generally GONE now.  In short, the Georgia alligators are acting more like Florida alligators...  But it is still an absolute BALL!


----------

